# ظهور دخان ورائحة بالعادم



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

ظهور دخان ورائحة بالعادم 

دخان العادم:

عند دخول بعض المواد لغرفة الاحتراق, فأنها تؤدي إلى تغيير لون دخان العادم. بالتعرف على لون العادم يمكنك أن تستدل على مشاكل المحرك ويمكنك من تحديد ما يمكن عمله لضبط وإصلاح المشكلة. 

الدخان الأبيض, يدل على حريق ماء أو سائل تبريد. إنه من الطبيعي أن تلاحظ دخان أبيض عند بدأ تشغيل السيارة في الأيام الباردة. الماء المتكثف داخل المحرك سوف يحترق مكون الدخان الأبيض. هذا يجب أن يختفي بعد وصل المحرك لدرجة حرارة التشغيل. الدخان الأبيض الذي لا ينقشع يدل على هناك ماء يدخل غرفة الاحتراق. قم بملاحظة مستمرة لمستوى سائل التبريد في المشع (الردياتير). في حالة انخفاض مستوى سائل التبريد, قد يكون السبب هو تلف حابك رأس الاسطوانات (الوجه/الجوان), شرخ في رأس الاسطوانات أو كتلة المحرك. 

الدخان الأسود, يعني وقود زائد يدخل غرفة الاحتراق. قد يكون هناك تسييل بالبخاخات, غلق لصمام خنق بدأ الإدارة, تسييل من أبرة عوامة المغذي (الكربراتير), أو مشكلة بالعوامة. تلف حساس الأوكسجين بحيث يعطي إشارة إلى الحاسب بأن الوقود ضعيف مما يجعل الحاسب يزيد من زمن الحقن وإدخال وقود زائد للمحرك. 

الدخان الأزرق (رمادي مائل للزرقة), يعني أن زيت محرك أو زيت نقل حركة يدخل للمحرك. قد يكون بسبب تلف حلقات المكبس (الشنابر), تآكل في دلائل الصمامات, تلف حابك رأس الاسطوانات, كسر في منظم تخلخل ناقل الحركة. لاحظ مستوى زيت المحرك وزيت ناقل الحركة للتأكد من مصدر التسرب. زيادة الزيت بالعادم قد يتلف حساس الأوكسجين. 

§ المحرك يستهلك زيت بمعدل أكثر من الطبيعي, وهناك دخان بالعادم.

يلاحظ أن مستوى الزيت منخفض, يدل وجود دخان بالعادم أن الزيت يحرق بواسطة المحرك. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ أن المحرك لم يصبح له نفس القدرة التي كان عليها من قبل. 

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. PCVاحتمال أن صمام التهوية الجبري لعلبة عمود المرفق لا يعمل بطريقة سليمة: قم بتغيير الصمام.

2. احتمال أن المحرك به مشاكل ميكانيكية: اختبر ضغط المحرك للحكم على حالة المحرك.

3. احتمال تآكل في حلقات المكبس (الشنابر): قم بتغيير الشنابر. 
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

4. احتمال تآكل في حابك صمامات المحرك: قم بتغيير حابك الصمام. 
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

------------------------------------

§ دخان رمادي بالعادم:

تلاحظ وجود دخان رمادي بالعادم عند القيام بإدارة السيارة. الدخان قد يختفي أو لا يختفي بعد وصول المحرك إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل. في حالة اختفائه فأنه أصبح أقل ملاحظة. الدخان قد يكون مائل للزرقة. 

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. احتمال تآكل في حلقات المكبس (الشنابر): قم بتغيير الشنابر. 
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job). 

2. احتمال تآكل في حابك صمامات المحرك: قم بتغيير حابك الصمام. 
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

3. احتمال تلف أو تآكل في دليل الصمامات: قم بتغيير دليل الصمامات. 
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

----------------------------------

§ دخان أبيض أو بخار ماء بالعادم:

تلاحظ وجود دخان أبيض بالعادم عند القيام بإدارة السيارة. في حالة أن الجو بارد, فإن ذلك يعتبر طبيعي. في حالة عدم اختفاء الدخان بعد الوصول إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل فإن ذلك يدل على أن هناك مشكلة. 

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. احتمال دخول سائل ناقل الحركة مجمع السحب خلال منظم التخلخل: قم بتغيير منظم التخلخل. 

2. احتمال أن حابك رأس الاسطوانات تالف: قم بتغيير حابك رأس الاسطوانات. 

3. احتمال اعوجاج أو شرخ برأس الاسطوانات: قم باستعدال أو تغيير رأس الاسطوانات. 
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

4. احتمال شرخ كتلة الاسطوانات: قم بتغيير كتلة الاسطوانات. 

----------------------------------

§ دخان أسود بالعادم:

تلاحظ وجود دخان أسود بالعادم عند القيام بإدارة السيارة. احتمال أن يختفي الدخان مع وصول المحرك لدرجة حرارة التشغيل وقد لا يختفي. في حالة اختفاءه, فإنه يصبح أقل ملاحظة. قد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ أن المحرك يعمل بمشقة أو يكون هناك تقطيع في الإشعال. 

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. في حالة وجود مغذي (كربراتير) بالسيارة, فهناك احتمال أن يكون خانق بدأ الإدارة مثبت في وضع إغلاق: قم بإصلاحه أو استبداله. 

2. احتمال وجود تسييل لبخاخات الوقود: قم باستبدال البخاخات.

3. احتمال انسداد منقي (مرشح/فلتر) الهواء: قم باستبدال منقي الهواء.

4. احتمال وجود بعض المشاكل الأخرى بالإشعال: أفحص غطاء الموزع, العضو الدوار (الشاكوش). منظم الإشعال قد يكون تالف. 

----------------------------------

رائحة العادم:

§ السيارة تستهلك وقود أعلى من المعدل الطبيعي, وهناك رائحة قوية بالعادم:

زيادة معدل استهلاك الوقود (أو قلت المسافة المقطوعة لنفس كمية الوقود) بمقدار ملحوظ. هناك رائحة قوية تشابه رائحة البيض الفاسد تصدر من العادم. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ أن السيارة ليس لها نفس القدرة المعتادة. 

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. في حالة وجود مغذي (كربراتير) بالسيارة, فهناك احتمال أن يكون خانق بدأ الإدارة مثبت في وضع إغلاق: قم بإصلاحه أو استبداله. 

2. احتمال أن المحرك به مشاكل ميكانيكية: اختبر ضغط المحرك للحكم على حالة المحرك.

3. احتمال توقيت خاطئ للإشعال. قم بضبط توقيت الإشعال. 

4. احتمال وجود خطأ في نظام التحكم الإليكتروني في المحرك. قم بفحص نظام التحكم في المحرك عن طريق معدة الفحص (scan tool).أفحص الدوائر وقم بإصلاحها أو استبدال الأجزاء حسب ما يتطلب ذلك.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

5. المحرك قد يكون ساخن أكثر من اللازم. أفحص وقم بإصلاح نظام التبريد.

6. بخاخات الوقود قد تكون مثبتة في وضع فتح جزئي. قم باستبدال البخاخات.

7. قد يكون هناك واحد من وحدات التحكم في التلوث لا يعمل بطريقة سليمة. 

8. قد يكون هناك مشاكل في الإشعال: قم بفحص واستبدل غطاء الموزع, العضو الدوار, أسلاك الإشعال و شمعات الإشعال. 

9. قد يكون هناك مشاكل في منظم ضغط الوقود (يعمل تحت ضغط أعلى من المحدد): أفحص ضغط الوقود عن طريق مقياس ضغط الوقود. قم باستبدال منظم ضغط الوقود.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

----------------------------------

§ هناك رائحة البيض الفاسد تنبعث من العادم:

عند إدارة المحرك وفي حالة توقف السيارة, وتلاحظ رائحة كريهة من العادم. هذه الرائحة تشبه البيض الفاسد. ليس أنت الملاحظ الوحيد لذلك, بل كل من يقف أو يمر حول السيارة.

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. هناك احتمال بتلف في نظام التحكم الإليكتروني للمحرك: أفحص نظام التحكم في المحرك بواسطة معدة الفحص (scan tool) . أفحص الدوائر وقم بإصلاح أو استبدال الأجزاء حسب ما هو مطلوب.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

2. هناك مشاكل في الإشعال: أفحص واستبدال غطاء الموزع, العضو الدوار(الشاكوش), أسلاك الإشعال, وشمعات الإشعال. 

3. تلف منظم ضغط الوقود: أفحص ضغط الوقود عن طريق مقياس ضغط الوقود: قم باستبدال منظم ضغط الوقود. 
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

4. المحرك قد يعاني من مشاكل ميكانيكية: قم بإجراء اختبار الضغط للتأكد من حالة المحرك.

5. المحرك قد يكون ساخن أكثر من اللازم. أفحص وقم بإصلاح نظام التبريد.

----------------------------------

§ هناك رائحة قوية للبنزين تنبعث من العادم:

تلاحظ انبعاث رائحة البنزين من العادم. تجعلك تعتقد أن هناك تسريب للبنزين. ليس أنت الملاحظ الوحيد لذلك, بل كل من يقف أو يمر حول السيارة. قد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ استهلاك عالي للوقود(أو انخفاض في المسافة المقطوعة لنفس كمية الوقود). 

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. هناك احتمال بتلف في نظام التحكم الإليكتروني للمحرك: أفحص نظام التحكم في المحرك بواسطة معدة الفحص (scan tool). أفحص الدوائر وقم بإصلاح أو استبدال الأجزاء حسب ما هو مطلوب.

2. هناك مشاكل في الإشعال: أفحص واستبدال غطاء الموزع, العضو الدوار(الشاكوش), أسلاك الإشعال, وشمعات الإشعال. 

3. عدم نظافة البخاخات: نظف أو استبدل البخاخات.

4. المحرك قد يعاني من مشاكل ميكانيكية: قم بإجراء اختبار الضغط للتأكد من حالة المحرك.

5. في حالة وجود مغذي (كربراتير) بالسيارة, فهناك احتمال أن يكون خانق بدأ الإدارة مثبت في وضع إغلاق: قم بإصلاحه أو استبداله. 

6. قد يكون هناك تسريب للتخلخل: قم بإصلاح أو استبدال خطوط التخلخل. 

----------------------------------

دخان ورائحة من السيارة:

§ دخان يخرج من تحت غطاء محرك السيارة:

في الغالب أنك ستشاهد دخان يخرج من تحت غطاء المحرك عند بدأ تشغيل السيارة أو عند التوقف في إشارة المرور. قد يكون مصاحب أو لا يكون مصاحب لمشاكل مع تشغيل المحرك عند الحمل الخالي. هذا الدخان لا يمكن تجاهله فقد يتسبب في تلف المحرك أو حدوث حريق. يمكن تحديد سبب المشكلة عن طريق اللون, الرائحة, وكمية الدخان. 

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. في حالة أن الدخان له رائحة الزيت, هناك تسريب للزيت: قم بإصلاح التسريب.

2. في حالة أن الدخان لونه أبيض, فهناك احتمال تسريب لسائل التبريد: قم بإصلاح التسريب. 

3. في حالة أن الدخان لونه أزرق أو أسود وله رائحة قوية, هناك حريق في الأسلاك: قم بإصلاح الأسلاك. 

----------------------------------

§ السيارة تستهلك وقود أعلى من المعدل الطبيعي, وهناك رائحة بنزين قوية تأتي من السيارة:

زيادة معدل استهلاك الوقود (أو قلت المسافة المقطوعة لنفس كمية الوقود) بمقدار ملحوظ. هناك رائحة قوية للبنزين تصدر من المحرك عند إيقافه. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ أن السيارة ليس لها نفس القدرة المعتادة. 

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. احتمال وجود تسرب في خط أنابيب الوقود: قم بإصلاح أو استبدال خط الوقود.

2. المحرك قد يعاني من مشاكل ميكانيكية: قم بإجراء اختبار الضغط للتأكد من حالة المحرك. 

3. منظم ضغط الوقود قد يكون يعمل عند ضغط عالي: أفحص ضغط الوقود بمقياس ضغط الوقود. قم باستبدال منظم ضغط الوقود.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

4. احتمال أن هناك تسييل في البخاخات: قم باستبدال البخاخات.

5. احتمال أن غطاء خزان البنزين مفقود أو تالف: قم باستبدال غطاء خزان البنزين. 

----------------------------------

* DIY = Do It Yourself


----------



## أحمد مختار عون (10 مارس 2009)

شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## ةشفقثنس (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المهمة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مارس 2009)

هل من استقساررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sherbo (14 مارس 2009)

شــــــــــــــــكرا علي المعلومات الجميـــــــلة والمفيدة


----------



## زيد جبار (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مع تحياتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## محمد الهبيان (15 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
و شكرا​


----------



## م احمد قدرى (15 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى محمود
ملحوظة:
ظهور العادم الابيض دليل فعلا على وجود سائل الماء بغرفة الاحتراق مما يدل على تلف جوان وش السلنر ويمكن اكتشاف ذلك بنقصان ماء الردياتير كما قال الاخ محمود بالاضافة الى وجود فققيع هواء بماء الردياتير نتيجه لضغط هواء المكبس


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

يعتبر الشكمان من الاجزاء الهامة الملحقة بمحرك السيارة حتى انه يقوم بطرد غازات العادم ونقلها الي مؤخرتها الي جانب تبريد العادم وتخفيض صوته حتي لا يسبب ازعاجا للآخرين.. وحول الاسباب التي تؤدي الي اعطال الشكمان هو تعرض الجدار الداخلي للشكمان لعمليات (أكسدة) نتيجة لتعرضه لغازات العادم الناتجة عن احتراق خليط الهواء والوقود.. وناتج هذا الاحتراق مع بخار الماء الموجود في العادم يكون حامض الكبرتيك الذي يتميز بخاصية تآكله السريع للمعادن.



• وكيف يمكن تقليل تأثير هذه الاحماض؟
في البداية يجب أن يحرص قائد السيارة علي تسخين المحرك عند بدء التشغيل خاصة في الشتاء.. أيضا لابد من الضغط علي دواسة البنزين بسرعة عدة مرات متتالية قبل التوقف وركن السيارة وإبطال المحرك وهذه العملية تساعد علي طرد جزء كبير من هذه الاحماض قبل توقف السيارة وتركها.



• ما هي أسباب حدوث تسرب العادم؟
قد ينتج تسرب العادم نتيجة لعدم احكام تثبيت وصلات وأجزاء الشكمان جيدا أو المبالغة في الربط خاصة الوصلة ما بين أول طرف الشكمان وأول مكان للاتصال بينه وبين الموتور وهو ما يسمي 'الشفة'
(manifold) وهذا يؤدي الي حدوث ليونة للوصلة وبالتالي تسرب العادم.
وسبب آخر هو أن تكون هذه 'الشفة' صغيرة أو كبيرة بحيث إنها لا تقوم بالاحكام الجيد ومنع تسرب العادم وهناك سبب ثالث وهو أن 'كاوتشة' تعليق الشكمان تكون من النوع الرديء أو أن السلك المعلق فيه الشكمان يؤدي الي عدم المرونة وسهولة كسره مع أي اهتزاز للسيارة.



• وكيف يمكن التغلب علي هذه الاسباب؟
عند اختيار قائد السيارة 'لكاوتشة' تعليق الشكمان لابد أن يتأكد من جودتها بالاضافة الي انتقاء الوصلات الجيدة حتي يمكن اعطاء مرونة كافية لاهتزازات الشكمان وعدم استخدام السلك أو ما شابه ذلك في تعليق الشكمان.



• وماذا عن تعرض الشكمان للمياه أثناء السير أو غسل السيارة؟
هذا بالتأكيد يساعد علي سرعة تأكل الشكمان فهو يكون في حالة سخونة فعندما يتعرض للمياه فهذا يساعد علي أكسدة المعدن وبالتالي سرعة استهلاكه لذا على قائد السيارة الحرص علي الابتعاد بقدر الامكان عن مصادر المياه وعدم تعرض السطح الخارجي للشكمان لأي مصادر للمياه وهو ساخن.
وهناك نقطة هامة جدا وهي لابد من استبدال الاجزاء المستهلكة من الشكمان بأجزاء من النوع الاصلي ومطابقة للمواصفات الفنية للسيارة فالبحث عن الارخص قد يؤدي الي مزيد من التكلفة المالية بعد فترة.



• أحيانا نجد دخانا أو أبخرة خارجة من الشكمان بصورة غير طبيعية ما أسبابها؟
خروج دخان أو أبخرة دليل علي وجود مشكلة بالسيارة ولتحديد هذه المشكلة لابد من تحديد لون ومكان خروج الدخان.



• هل اختلاف لون الدخان له دلالة؟
بالتأكيد فلو أن لون الدخان الخارج من الشكمان أزرق فان السبب هو احتراق زيت المحرك بداخل غرفة الحريق وفي هذه الحالة لابد من اعادة وضبط واحكام الشنابر.
اما اذا كان لون الدخان الخارج من الشكمان أسود فان السبب في ذلك هو زيادة نسبة الوقود في الخليط أي نسبة البنزين الي الهواء.. وهذا في الاغلب يحدث نتيجة لعدم ضبط الكربراتير أو زيادة ضغط طلمبة البنزين أو يكون هناك انسداد في فلتر الهواء وفي هذه الحالة يجب تنظيف فلتر الهواء أو استبداله واصلاح وضبط الكربراتير.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## بلبل العراق (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ المحترم جزاك الله خيرا على هده المعلومات القيمة 
حسب علمي انه عندما تصل حرارة المحرك الى حد يتبخر الماء في الراديتور وهدا ادا حدث لمتين اوثلاثه فان فتحة الرنك الدي حول البستم تكون الفتحة اكبر من الطبيعي فيمر الزيت الى سطح البستم ونتيجة الحرارة من احتراق البنزين يتحول هدا الزيت الى بخار ابيض مستمر هدا يعني يجب عليك عمل صيانة كاملة للمحرك من تبديل عدة اجزاء منه وعمل كرايندر للكرنك وتبديل البيرنك بكن وارنكات ولاستيك الولف الدي يسمى الفالف واحتمال ان يكون السلندر به عواج وايضا اكزوز الدي مرتبط مع المحرك ايضا به عواج يجب تعديله وتعرفه من خروج صوت من منطقة شد البلكات وهدا اما ادا اعطت السيارة دخان ازرق متقطع حسب الضغط على دواسة البنزين فهدا معناه ان لاستيك الولف او السيته او تسمى السيل تحتاج الى تبديل وعمل تعديل لبيت valves سواء فالف البنزين او الدخان اي الكزوز او مايسمى بالسالنس


----------



## بلبل العراق (17 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة لخروج دخان ابيض عند البداية ثم يختفي معناه ان المحرك يعمل بصورة جيدة جدا


----------



## السوداني الاسد (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى جمال على المواضيع المفيده بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## black88star (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومة الرائعة 
عوآفي


----------



## a_man (17 يونيو 2010)

*ارجوكم ساعدوني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي في الله ارجوكم ساعدوني
انا في بلد عربي وهنا اقصي حاجا فهمها الميكانيكيه هي العربيات موديل 70
يعني بالعربي ولا عرفين حاجا
ودخت مع عربيتي ومش عارف اعمل فيها ايه
فارجوكم اشرحولي ولو بالصور ان امكن حل لمشكله دخان اسود طول ما العربيه شغاله سوا ماشيه او واقفه وطبعا فالمشي اكتر
وريحه جاز جااااااااااااازززززززززززززززز
زي زمان كدا لمبه الجاز لما نولعها او الوابور وششششششششششششششش الحلو ده بتاع زمااااااااان
المهم او بالظبط زي وابور الشرايط لما نطفيه بشويه ميه طششششششش ويفضل يدخن
ونتخنق وعنينا تحرقنا وزورنا
وندمع
المهم العربيه دي اخره صبري يعني ومش لاقي حد يصلحها لانهم هنا بيصلحو بالصدفه
فا دخت
انا باعمل كل حاجا فيها لوحدي بس اخش عالنت والاقي حد زيكو كدا استاذ يفهمني اعمل ايه واخد الخطوات وانفز
العربيه هوندا سفك 88
محرك 16 صمام
كربراتير عادي
العربيه بتولع تترعش والسلانسيه واطي 
حاولت اظبط من الاسبراتير لقيت اني لازم افك مساميره واطلعه من مستوي الحد الاقصي للظبط عشان يخلي الموتور يبقي معقول يعني
قلت يبقي التقسيمه
فكيت شمعه
وظبط لكن اكتشفت انها في احسن حال
المشكله الاسبراتير مش بسنون لا عصفوره يعني مينفعش اقدمه سن ولا ااخره
وكمان الدخان عاوز احل مشكلته لان مفيش ازرق ولا ابيض ولا رصاصي
اسووووووووووووووووود
كاحل
لدرجه ان الشكمان كان مكسور من جنب ورا العجله لقيت حاجا زي تونر الطابعه الليزر لازق عالي العربيه 
يعني هباب
زي لمبه الجاز وريحته كدا برضو
ويتهيالي بتستهلك بنزين كتير
حاولت اشوف المانوال ملقيتوش مش عارف احل ايه وانظفه ولا اظبطه فالكربراتير
اخر حل فكرت فيه بالنسبه للكهربا اني احرك الاسبراتير لحد ما يظبط واشوف له حل اربطه بيه وخرص
وحاجا تانيه ارجوكم بالمناسبه الاسبراتير يتظبط ازاي 
حد علمي اني احركه لادام وورا لحد ما يدي اقصي سرعه
ولا ايه
مشكورين ماجورين بامر الله
بارك الله فيكم وفي منتداكم
يارت لو حد يعرف يجيبلي المانوال بتاعها كهربا وميكانيكا انزله منين
ولو صور اعرف بيها افك ايه واظبط ايه يكون ممتاز
واسف للاطاله
مشكورين
علي فكره
انا باعرف اشتغل مش اول مره يعني
يعني انا باعمل لها عمره لوحدي دي تالت مره اعملها وفاهم كويس بس مشكلتي مع الكربراتير عمري ما فكيته
مشكورين كمان مره 
وبارك الله فيكم مليون مره
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## dabboura1234 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع حلو كتير يا غالي مشكور


----------

